# Propolis questions- Extracting propolis- Alcohol free



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothing about propolis is remotely pure. It is a collected mixture of highly variable components which always contains a variety of particles, including wax. There are a variety of ways to create propolis extracts but all would include the use of some solvent or water. Gently warming propolis in ethanol is one of the safest and easiest home methods because propolis is nearly insoluble in water.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Samak
According to a book I have on propolis you need to let it set for at least 10 days or longer in a warm location. If you use food grade alcohol or gin, vodka or some other spirit that is 70 proof or more, you can ingest the tincture made.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

You can also extract it in veggie oil. Just gently warm it for a few hours. The resulting oil will harden after coming to room temperature due to the beeswax in the propolis. I use this propolis oil as a preservative in the natural products I make. I'm sure that there is a different chemical make up of the oil vs the extract as certain components are probably more soluble in one over the other. Theresa.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

OOOH--I'll have to try that. I made up some wax and shea butter/cocnut oil hand cream that grew a beard after a few weeks. I added a bit of propolis in an alcohol tincture...but it didn't realy mix in.

Extracting in olive oil might make the difference. My question please.......what ratio might be effective as preservative? I'm thinking like e/o --- very little by volume.
Thnx for any further info.


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

samak -

PM-ed and e-mailed ya.
-j


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Buzz,
I use a very small amount, about 1% of the total volume. Any more than that and you impart a distinct propolis smell to the final product and also increase the chance of allergy to those that are sensitive. 

Samak,
I would highly recommend 'Bee Propolis-Natural Healing From the Hive' by James Fearnley. It's a short book but talks about the history of propolis and the different types of propolis that bees make and use. Apparently there are two and possible three different chemical formulations that the bees use in the hive depending on what it is being used for. Very fascinating. Theresa.

Theresa.

[ February 06, 2007, 06:04 AM: Message edited by: gardenbees ]


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

On this subject
Somewhere it has been said that either Frankincense or Myrrh was really propolis. These were the gifts of the three wise men that followed the star to the newborn savior. I think it's in the bible.

Dick Marron


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

i have some of both Frankincense and Myrrh at home. Of the 2, i'd have to say that Myrrh looks the most like Propolis. Frankincense is yellow-white looking, Myrrh in shades of brown. I'm pretty sure they're both types of tree resin, so i guess they could both be used by the bees to make propolis. Would make for a really good smelling hive !


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

>>Samak,
>>I would highly recommend 'Bee Propolis-Natural >>Healing From the Hive' by James Fearnley. 

I agree with Theresa. That is the book I use


----------

